# Steelhead fishing tips



## Steelhead111209 (Dec 6, 2011)

Hello I live in Elyria I was wondering if anyone knew of any spots the steelheads were at and if they had any advise for someone just starting off. Thank you so much


----------



## oarfish (May 12, 2004)

Do you have a fishing rod?


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Is this real?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

check out the stickies in here for newbie tips it will help a ton tockets get you started as for spots ummm I hear a lot of crickets .


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

fish a river or creek that flows directly into the Great Lakes.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Steelhead, there's a ton of good info on this site. Search through some of the stickies and you'll find a lot of info. Welcome to the site!


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

Learn to read water. Then look at the odnr's website and get their steelhead maps. Buy some spawn sacs or yarn and fish the bottom. That pretty much sums it up


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Lundfish said:


> Learn to read water. Then look at the odnr's website and get their steelhead maps. Buy some spawn sacs or yarn and fish the bottom. That pretty much sums it up


LOL.....well basically........ya

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

FISHIN216 said:


> Is this real?
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Yes it is probably real. The OP is just getting started and asking for some help/info just as you were only a couple years ago with your ugly stick. Maybe you should remember all the help you got from this site when starting out and give back a little by giving him some help. Don't act so high and mighty. Remember your beginnings!!!


----------



## oarfish (May 12, 2004)

BigDaddy300 said:


> Yes it is probably real. The OP is just getting started and asking for some help/info just as you were only a couple years ago with your ugly stick. Maybe you should remember all the help you got from this site when starting out and give back a little by giving him some help. Don't act so high and mighty. Remember your beginnings!!!


You right but there is so much information, just need to search it.


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

I would also hire a guide if I had no clue. Use their equipment and ask them lots of questions. You may even catch one your first time out. I would make sure that the guide is not a 'stingy' one. I've had some of those and I'll never recommend them to anyone. Those are the ones that will tell you info and talk behind your back. Or, they'll get ticked if you go to 'their' spot on a public waterway. 

There's a guide that I have in MI and when he's fishing with clients on a spot that he previously took me too, I will just text him in advance to make sure that he's not there. Be respectful. There are other spots to fish.

I'm not sure of who is a good guide in Ohio here. I haven't used one and I've went out on my own. I've been thinking about calling Steelheadbob though to check out some new places to fish. 

It's an adventure and it took a lot to finally catch fish. Put your time in and you'll get some!


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

oarfish said:


> You right but there is so much information, just need to search it.


Absolutely correct. This site is full of info if one takes the time to search.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

BigDaddy300 said:


> Yes it is probably real. The OP is just getting started and asking for some help/info just as you were only a couple years ago with your ugly stick. Maybe you should remember all the help you got from this site when starting out and give back a little by giving him some help. Don't act so high and mighty. Remember your beginnings!!!


Far from high and mighty and I love helping people BUDDY.....its ok though the ppl on here that know me and have fished with me know that's not how I am....it was a JOKE.....PM me next time you have a problem instead of making me out to be a jerk

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

When in doubt set the hook!


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

FISHIN216 said:


> Far from high and mighty and I love helping people BUDDY.....its ok though the ppl on here that know me and have fished with me know that's not how I am....it was a JOKE.....PM me next time you have a problem instead of making me out to be a jerk
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Yep agreed.


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

FISHIN216 said:


> Far from high and mighty and I love helping people BUDDY.....its ok though the ppl on here that know me and have fished with me know that's not how I am....it was a JOKE.....PM me next time you have a problem instead of making me out to be a jerk
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


+ 1000 and why call somebody out like that he is a great dude and will share info etc with anybody check yourself man 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

This forum is full of "High and Mighty" types... Someone summed it up nicely a few days ago, when they said something along the lines of... Let's face it, it doesn't take a rocket scientist to catch these fish. I was taken under two wings when I started fishing for Steelhead, both from OGF and I appreciate the help they gave me. 

If someone asks for help, either A. Offer to help them OR B. Keep your hands off the keyboard

15 comments and really only one or two answers and one was borderline... Now form your alliegiences and attack me, that seems to be what most do best in the Steelhead forum. 

Now for my input so I don't sound like a complete hypocrite... You're a West sider, grab a fishing pole, a float, some maggots, a few mini foo jigs and head to the Rocky River (assuming it's in fishable condition). Here's the link to the flow chart http://waterdata.usgs.gov/oh/nwis/uv?site_no=04201500 , safe "fishable" conditions for this river is typically when the CFS number is below 400 and on the fall. It's an easy river to attempt to learn on due to all the easy access. Start near the marina, watch others, see how deep they're fishing and mimic them. Don't be afraid to ask questions, most will offer help.

DEUCES...


----------



## oarfish (May 12, 2004)

"STEELHEAD111209" might not even a real person???
Hey are you out there???


----------



## Exentrik (Aug 9, 2010)

ParmaBass said:


> This forum is full of "High and Mighty" types... Someone summed it up nicely a few days ago, when they said something along the lines of... Let's face it, it doesn't take a rocket scientist to catch these fish. I was taken under two wings when I started fishing for Steelhead, both from OGF and I appreciate the help they gave me.
> 
> If someone asks for help, either A. Offer to help them OR B. Keep your hands off the keyboard
> 
> ...


There are many on this board.. I would like to thank you for your effort in helping this poster get some basics..In addition to the original poster, please do check out the search engine it can be extremely helpful as well as exchanging Personal Messages with helpful folks.. For some it seems to be, "breakin' in the newbie" on this site with wry remarks..


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

oarfish said:


> "STEELHEAD111209" might not even a real person???
> Hey are you out there???


In all honesty that's why I responded "is this real?" It seemed trolly to me

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## thephildo0916 (Mar 4, 2009)




----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

thephildo0916 said:


>


lmao!!!!!!!


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

parmabass said:


> this forum is full of "high and mighty" types... Someone summed it up nicely a few days ago, when they said something along the lines of... Let's face it, it doesn't take a rocket scientist to catch these fish. I was taken under two wings when i started fishing for steelhead, both from ogf and i appreciate the help they gave me.
> 
> If someone asks for help, either a. Offer to help them or b. Keep your hands off the keyboard
> 
> ...


+1.................and I hope you are not talking about me.


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

FISHIN216 said:


> Far from high and mighty and I love helping people BUDDY.....its ok though the ppl on here that know me and have fished with me know that's not how I am....it was a JOKE.....PM me next time you have a problem instead of making me out to be a jerk
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Ever think that maybe the OP is a kid just looking for some help? Maybe I'm wrong but I have fished the same waters with you and you sure acted high and mighty. Yeah I could hear you. Sorry that I fished on the opposite side of that very popular spot. I should have known you owned the entire hole since you were there first. Kinda like the guys a couple weeks ago that I met in the parking lot at the river. They told me that since they were in the lot first they get the prime spot and I was not allowed to fish it. Yeah right!!!

Its OK though. The rivers should be in good shape next week and I will get some peaceful time on the weekday mornings before my 2nd shift job. LMAO!

Original Poster if you are still around send me a PM and I will try to answer any of your questions to the best of my ability. I don't know as much as some guys on here but I have learned a lot in the 18 or so years that I have been trying to catch these steelies.


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

thephildo0916 said:


>


rol .............................


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

rol....lol.. he called some of us a split tail ..lol...


----------



## brodg (Sep 6, 2010)

thephildo0916 said:


>


Where do you get these Phil? Hilarious!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

BigDaddy300 said:


> Ever think that maybe the OP is a kid just looking for some help? Maybe I'm wrong but I have fished the same waters with you and you sure acted high and mighty. Yeah I could hear you. Sorry that I fished on the opposite side of that very popular spot. I should have known you owned the entire hole since you were there first. Kinda like the guys a couple weeks ago that I met in the parking lot at the river. They told me that since they were in the lot first they get the prime spot and I was not allowed to fish it. Yeah right!!!
> 
> Its OK though. The rivers should be in good shape next week and I will get some peaceful time on the weekday mornings before my 2nd shift job. LMAO!
> 
> Original Poster if you are still around send me a PM and I will try to answer any of your questions to the best of my ability. I don't know as much as some guys on here but I have learned a lot in the 18 or so years that I have been trying to catch these steelies.












Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Don't forget your roots....even though some here may forget there own, keep in mind, there ARE still members lurking who can recall them for you.

just sayin'


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

I agree and I have learned a ton on this site and I remember getting started....my problem is I'm not like that..I'm not at all the guy at the river that you ask "hey have any luck?" And they ignore you...to me that's high and mighty

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

parmabass said:


> this forum is full of "high and mighty" types... Someone summed it up nicely a few days ago, when they said something along the lines of... Let's face it, it doesn't take a rocket scientist to catch these fish. I was taken under two wings when i started fishing for steelhead, both from ogf and i appreciate the help they gave me.
> 
> If someone asks for help, either a. Offer to help them or b. Keep your hands off the keyboard
> 
> ...


+2...........


----------

